# Name ID with Resin



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I put the first layer of resin on, and I have to say I am impressed and will be making one for Daisy.

The size compared to a quarter










And now some pictures with the resin on top.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

welcome about the bubbles. looks like it turned out great!  do you use the resin with the 2 in 1 combining method or just the 1? when i bought my resin it was over $60 since it was just a everything in 1 solution bottle :lol:


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

I buy a 1 to 1 ratio. I suck at math so I cant do the the 2 to 1 ratio. Mine costs around 23.00 but I wait for the 40% or 50% coupons and than buy it. I really love it, been working with it a couple months before last Christmas, but with my kid, who for some reason gets overly hyper in my art room, so its hard to work on anything expect Tuesdays and Thursdays, or after he goes to bed. Its also very low oder too, so your not being chased out of the area your working with because of the smell. 

I also have this triple kinda gloss seal. At first I hated it but once I figured out how to use it, it makes sealing things so much easier.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

awesome!  lol yea i use a sun curing one so its more work but the results are great  this is the one i have. lol well kids and arts room = playground :lol:
Judikins Gel du Soleil UV Curing Epoxy 120ml Product Detail -- CreateForLess


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

wow that looks awsome. I also have the Hog Podge dimensional kinda stuff thats suppose to be like resin to put over tihngs. But so far I still perfer resin. Theres another thing like that, that works with UV but its in the polymer clay section, and theres even an uv light thing for it.

Mmm... might have to see about buying the small bottle since it says you can use it on glass. It might be a good idea to try to fix some of the scratches in my glasses. 

Theres another brand of resin I want to try but I haven't had the chance to buy it.


----------



## quinnandleah (Sep 28, 2011)

I think they are cute.


----------



## briarrose (Jun 1, 2012)

I love it. Could you do the red part in different colors?


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Well it says image is gone on the after pics..


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

briarrose said:


> I love it. Could you do the red part in different colors?


Yes I can do it in different colors. 

Sorry about the pics being moved, I moved them to a new folder and forgot. Been having massive back pain and headaches lately. 

Here are the picture.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

Very nice!


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

thank you.


----------

